# GMG Pellets



## Keeperswilly (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello all, first post in the forum, been creeping around for about a year. I started smoking in my bbq with a smoker box and than bought a Masterbuilt duel fuel and did a lot of smoking in it. I just purchased a GMG Davy Crockett and the guy sold me a bag of the GMG Gold blend pellets. I smoked some chicken wings the night I got it and some drum sticks tonight. I just wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with these pellets. When seasoning it and running it for two smokes these pellets just don't smell right or good to me. Coming from using chips and chunks I know when I had good smoke and no matter what wood I used I didn't ever have a smell like this. It almost smells like burnt newspaper. I have friend with a pellet smoker and over the years I've never smelled any smoke like this coming out of his. Is this just how these pellets smell or is it possible I got a bad batch? After using different types of woods in my old smoker in the past I can't believe how anyone would like this smoke. The chicken has tasted ok, not as good as my old smoker, but I was pretty dialed in with it.Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

Could be that blend. I use lots of pellets but never those. When I had a oellet smoker I used a local brand of pellets. Primarily cherry and Apple. 

You will find with a Pellet smoker you won’t get as much smoke flavor as you would burning chunks or chips. The reason is you’re burning your smoke source as fuel. So rather than smoldering and smoking the pellets are burning clean.


----------



## bregent (Nov 19, 2017)

That's unusual. I've smoked with a variety of pellets on my pellet grill and never had anything but sweet, pleasant smoke coming from it. You're not using a supplemental smoke generator, like a tube,  are you?


----------



## Keeperswilly (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope just the Gold Blend running through the hopper. It's definitely not sweet by any means. Smells like a cleaner burning campfire. I'm gonna try some other kind of pellet and see if it makes any difference. I only have Louisiana, traeger and gmg locally. Gonna try some type of fruit wood.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 19, 2017)

I've not tried the Gold Blend, but regularly use GMG Fruitwood Blend and have been happy with the results - In addition to using that blend in my Davy, I also use them in the Traeger with equal satisfaction.

Maybe you just got a bad bag for some reason.


----------



## Keeperswilly (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeah I dunno the smell just doesn't seem right to me. Do the Fruit wood have a sweet smell to them when burning?


----------



## idahopz (Nov 19, 2017)

For me it depends on what temperature I'm using - going to the higher end of smoking temperature seems to be what might be called "sweeter", and at the lower end it seems to be a bit harsher, but that might just be me.


----------

